# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Was bei Krebs auch helfen kann

## Harald_1933

*Infoveranstaltung

*Am kommenden Mittwoch, 5. November, 16.30 Uhr, wird Frau Dr. Jutta Hübner, Vorsitzenden der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Prävention und Integrative Onkologie der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft, einen kostenlosen Vortrag zum Thema Komplementäre Medizin für Krebspatienten halten.

Weitere Hinweise - *hier* -

*"Eine der weit verbreitesten Krankheiten ist die Diagnose"*
(Oscar Wilde)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergänzung: Komplementäre Therapie bei Prostatakrebs:
*
http://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/122...nicht-abwehren

http://www.kgu.de/presse/pressemitte...gen-krebs.html

http://www.habichtswaldklinik.de/med...ologie0607.pdf

*"Die Zeit verweilt lange genug für denjenigen, der sie nutzen will"*
(Leonardo da Vinci)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Harald,

du bist viel zu spät. Der Vortrag ist schon lange ausgebucht. Wer nicht schon angemeldet ist, kommt nicht mehr rein.

Wir werden aber bald einen 2. Termin organisieren.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------

